# 4/11 few more MS bayou flounder



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

went back wading in the bayouin much better wind conditions last night and there were a few flounder there....in about hours we had 17 on the stringer and headed home. one a decent fish at 22 inches long and 10 wide.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Looks like your on a roll!!!! :bowdown Keep them coming.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Glad to seesomebody found some clear water. Everything over here in Mobile still looks like Yohoo,

And with all this South wind anything down in the Grand Bay area is out also. 

BTW nice mess of fish


----------



## IGIG2 (Oct 12, 2008)

wtg got a fine mess there!!!!!:clap:clap


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Damn fine mess you got there...way to go! thanks for the report and :takephoto


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Damit man!!!!! Your killing the hell out of them over to the west...... Nice mess of fish.

Save some for seed:moon


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

they will have a break for a little while since its back to work now but when you are feeding the whole hill.....12 people......28 flounder dont last to long.(out of those only 6 got to go in the freezer for later)

hey macala let me know if my email got to you...tried to respond but it is not showing up in my sent box so I dont know if its working or not.<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt><DIV id=_ctl1_ctlPrivateMessage_ctlPanelBar_ctlPrivateMessageRepeater__ctl1_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer onmouseover="InstantASP_OpenMenuMouseOver('_ctl1_ctlPrivateMessage_ctlPanelBar_ctlPrivateMessageRepeater__ctl1_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlPrivateMessage_ctlPanelBar_ctlPrivateMessageRepeater__ctl1_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'770\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'770\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'770\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');" style="DISPLAY: inline" onclick="InstantASP_OpenMenu('_ctl1_ctlPrivateMessage_ctlPanelBar_ctlPrivateMessageRepeater__ctl1_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlPrivateMessage_ctlPanelBar_ctlPrivateMessageRepeater__ctl1_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'770\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'770\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'770\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');"></DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Reel Twiztid (Apr 8, 2008)

Nice Haul!:letsdrink


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

very nice very nice awesome....:bowdown:bowdown:clap


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey all you waders out there....

Tell a walkin bruthu how to rig that up?

What lights do you use? Headlamps or underwater?

How do you power up? 

Do you tow the boat behind you?

Anyone used a Yak as base camp?


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

when walking, which i do most of the time even though i do have access to a fully rigged skiff, i use an older style floundering lantern...the bowl with two mantles and a propane bottle...lots of folks use the underwater lights and they are ok i guess but they only light up a small portion of the bottom.....i like the broad area the lantern lights up and case in point the night we gigged these 17 two other guys were working the same area and gigged only 6 and they were using the underwater lights....several of the ones I gigged I was walking right behind them and the flounder i got were about 10 feet to either side of their footprints so I think they just could not see them bc the underwater lights lit up only a spot on the bottom where I can see 30 feet on either side of me. for the gig I make my own out of a good hardwood handle about 5 or 6 feet long and a 20 inch piece of 5/16 spring steel and a 5 inch piece of copper tubing. drill a hole in the handle and put the steel in it then hammer the copper tubing over it to sinch the wood around the steel...also add a little glue of some kind to the whole area. dont usually bring a boat when walking but when we do flounder a place that we walk but get to by boat we just anchor it and come back to it when we are done usually.


----------



## Wade Schepper (Mar 11, 2009)

very nice mess of fish. good job.


----------

